# Quiet helmets



## ms94704 (Jan 30, 2021)

I know all helmets make some wind noise but what is the quietest helmet that you have used? I have a Garneau Asset helmet that I thought was loud so I ordered a Bell Stratus on Amazon but it turned out to be even louder. So I think I'm going to return it and look for something else. Any suggestions?


----------



## bvber (Apr 23, 2011)

Time Trial helmet with built-in ear cover. Otherwise you want to try ear spoiler strap on products. I made mine out of dense foam cut to same width as the helmet strap and glued Velcro strap on it. Works fine.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

I've been through that whole issue. Most of the noise comes from wind, IMO. I never changed my helmet, I tried all the cat ears, etc., plus various home mod's to make it quiet. What I am running now is user modified helmet with fabric over my ears, connected to the straps, works great. If your interested, PM or answer here and I'll give you the scoop.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Turn the volume on the radio up.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

ms94704 said:


> I know all helmets make some wind noise but what is the quietest helmet that you have used? I have a Garneau Asset helmet that I thought was loud so I ordered a* Bell* ...............................


Probably the noisiest helmet I ever owned. It would whistle at speeds above 20mph! Totally intolerable!

Right now I'm using a Giro MIPS helmet. No complaints about noise.


----------



## bvber (Apr 23, 2011)

Lombard said:


> It would whistle at speeds above 20mph! Totally intolerable!


The problem is you for being too fast. ⚡


----------



## thatsmybush (Mar 12, 2002)

velodog said:


> Turn the volume on the radio up.


.....
<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; clipboard-write; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------

